
The Woman Who Fought Bulls - Thevet
https://www.outsideonline.com/1886411/la-matadora-revisa-su-maquillaje-bullfighter-checks-her-makeup
======
motohagiography
For a HN reader, it's odd to see this topic here, especially since I have some
experience around it (not doing it.)

Fighting bulls is more of an art than a sport, and having seen women fight
bulls in the Portuguese corrida, my impression was it is as different as male
and female ballet dancers. Same art, but they bring something specific to it.
While people say it's purely a masculine sport, one of the most famous
rejoneadors (Conchita Cintron) from the 1950s onward was a woman. They are
rare, but not novel.

I think the spanish style is less artful than the Portuguese, as shown in this
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMYzoKjiXbk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMYzoKjiXbk)
Diego Ventura is a living master of the art. A number of women (rejoneadoras)
like Lea Vincens and Noelia Mota are big names in the art.

There is more valor, if perhaps less art, in the work of the Forcados
([https://youtu.be/pRzPPThS_M0?t=62](https://youtu.be/pRzPPThS_M0?t=62)) who
catch the bull after the rider is finished with it.

It's an aesthetic appreciation of a very specific kind of beauty, so people
who are against it are unlikely to be swayed.

I understand the bullfight is also a political wedge issue in spain and
portugal, where progressives ban it and traditionalists promote it. It is an
art with a lot wrapped up in it.

Odd hackernews topic, unless you folks in California are going to the local
corridas. Hey, if you've had a huge exit and want to fight bulls, I can
probably help. :)

------
RobertRoberts
Makes me think about this bullfighter's experience:

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wdz8vz/bullfighter-152-v1...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wdz8vz/bullfighter-152-v15n10)

------
deft
Moral outrage against hurting bulls always makes me laugh, as most people have
no issue eating animals.

And no, animals are not killed humanely. You can't kill something that wants
to be alive humanely. And even if you could, no one bothers to check where
their food comes from, so it's impossible to verify.

~~~
greymeister
"You can't kill something that wants to be alive humanely"

That's your own personal opinion. I'm not going to argue with that, but
there's objective differences between how cattle are slaughtered and how
matadors make a spectacle of torturing and killing a bull. Whether either is
morally justifiable is a different question.

------
michaelmrose
The woman who tortured animals for sport.

------
onychomys
A link to the original, which Deadspin is just reprinting:
[https://www.outsideonline.com/1886411/la-matadora-revisa-
su-...](https://www.outsideonline.com/1886411/la-matadora-revisa-su-
maquillaje-bullfighter-checks-her-makeup)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from [https://thestacks.deadspin.com/the-woman-
who-fought-bulls-18...](https://thestacks.deadspin.com/the-woman-who-fought-
bulls-1823371209).

~~~
jessaustin
Doesn't seem to be updated yet...

~~~
sctb
Oops, thanks!

------
partycoder
There is a lot of work put into bullfighting, and there's history about it, as
well as culture. But outside Spain it is a highly controversial activity and I
don't think it should be on Hacker News.

